# Live Base Rock?



## Trigger200 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a 65 gallon tank which I'm attempting to turn into a successful saltwater tank. I've gotten the specific gravity right around 1.023 and have been running the pump for a couple of weeks now. I'm looking to buy some live rock. I ran across this site: www.oceanproaquatics.com. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this online store? I'd like to buy 45 lbs of the fiji base rock and then 45 pounds of fiji premium live rock. I don't get it...what is base rock exactly? I doesn't look very "live" to me. Any advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated as I am new to saltwater aquariums. THANKS!


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

www.petsolutions.com, They have given me a very good live rock and also they have had a total success with life of there fish with me. I have not had an invert or fish die that i have ordered there. I have had some crabs, kill eachother but that is natural.


----------



## Trigger200 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Looks like an excellent store. Wish they sold base rock...seems a bit hard to find.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I use www.oceanhomesetc.com for me rock needs. Monica is super friendly. 

Base rock is nothing special. People buy it because it's cheaper and use it under their regular rock to hold it up. The point of base rock is not to be seen. It's not normally a good liverock either. It's to smooth and dense. If trying to save a buck the best way would be a mix of live and "dead". The dry rock will quickly seed up. Dead is cheaper because it is shipped in large bulk containers without the added weight of the water. The reason folks use base rock to support their main rock work is that it is inert. You don't have to worry about it decomposing and spoiling a tank.


----------



## Trigger200 (Feb 23, 2007)

How important is lighting. Unfortunately, the more research I'm doing the more I'm realizing my lighting is probably completely inadequate. I have a 65 galloon tank and right now there are two fluorescent bulbs, 15 watts each. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm hoping I can get buy with this lighting while I'm curing the new live rock.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Read through the stickies. They will help you decide what type of tank you want to set up and a guide to what it will take.


----------

